# Coffee Table Book



## larrydee33

I was wondering if someone could recommend a good old fashion German Shepherd Coffee Table Book. A real big book with a lot of real nice colored pictures in it.


----------



## Chris Wild

The German Shepherd Book by Barwig 

It's not huge, maybe a tad smaller than coffee table book size, but still bigger than most books. And full of pictures and great information and history on the breed.


----------



## kelso

I checked this one out at the local library a few months back
http://www.amazon.com/Love-German-Shepherds-Petlife-Library/dp/0896584461

I liked it as it was very big, hardcover, and had lots of pictures. But I do think it was kinof older if i remember right, and had a lot of pictures, but not enough of sables or blacks/bi







heheh

and, if you are into sch, this book has some pictures from people on the board i think and is supposed to be good, i am ordering one!

http://www.bjspanos.com/


----------



## katieliz

i second "the german shepherd book" by barwig/mays/abbott (editors), many contributing authors. great book, the kind you read, or just look at, over and over again!


----------

